# "taking my chances" in Ancient Greek



## Ianhurley

Hey all, I'm looking into gettin a tattoo in greek that reads "taking my chances" or taking chances. Through some research I've found that the phrase could be ρισκάρω. However, I don't read greek and was wondering if this was an accurate translation. Thanks so much! Please, if possible, respond ASAP.


----------



## Ianhurley

This would mean a lot to me considering I know absolutely no knowledge of Ancient Greek. Thanks a bunch everyone. This is also my first post so I'm new to all this and thought someone here could help me out!


----------



## Tassos

"Ρισκάρω" as you might have guessed is not Ancient Greek, it's Modern Greek (someone might say it's not even Greek). But it covers what you want to say. Another way would be _Παίρνω ρίσκα_. Other more "greek" solutions could be _Τολμάω_, _Τολμώ_, or _είμαι τολμηρός_. As for Ancient Greek, it's not my strong point, so wait for other foreros.
Oh and btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Perseas

Hi,

 I think in Ancient Greek both verbs _διακινδυνεύω_ and _κινδυνεύω_ have the meaning you are looking for. See here  and here what exactly they mean.

In Mod. Greek: 
Also the verb διακινδυνεύω ;
ριψοκινδυνεύω
and the phrases:


το παίζω κορόνα γράμματα (word by word: I play something head & tails)παίζω με τη φωτιά (I play with the fire)το παίζω στα ζάρια (word by word: I play something at the dice)


----------



## Ianhurley

Thanks! Also, the original word/phrase I posted, was that accurate or correct in any sense? Thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## Perseas

Ianhurley said:


> Thanks! Also, the original word/phrase I posted, was that accurate or correct in any sense? Thanks for the prompt reply


Yes, ρισκάρω or παίρνω το ρίσκο (I take the risk) are correct.


----------



## Ianhurley

Huge help. Much appreciated


----------



## Andrious

I don't know if the tattoo is finished, but another option you might find interesting is the ancient phrase (understandable from all Greeks, though) "Ο ΤΟΛΜΩΝ ΝΙΚΑ" (WHO DARES WINS).


----------

